# thera band gold



## killbilly (Sep 9, 2011)

cant find it in town (lewiston idaho),,, but i did fine and bought on ebay 6 yrds for 45.00 tmd,,,is that to much???


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

You can get a bulk 50 metre roll for about $250 aus, but can't remember the sight, think gamekeeperjohn may be able to help...


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i get mine from http://www.benefitsnowshop.co.uk/thera-band-resistive-exercise-band-15.html i'v just checked and its gone up by £30 since i brought a roll last month, also my multiplex as gone up by £11 a sheet and postage is going up next month lol, it wont be worth making them soon lol


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for that john... maybe your the one inflicting the price rises lol! Stop buying so much, they must know! lol
Cheers again,Ben


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

http://www.protherapysupplies.com/Shop-By-Category/Resistance-Bands-and-Tubing/TheraBand-6-Yard
6 yards 32.34 free shipping


----------



## killbilly (Sep 9, 2011)

well i knew there would be a better place to buy,,,already bought some, buy high sell low thats how i roll


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

You will use that up and need a replacment. Just another source.


----------

